# grf 1-29 ghrp 6 dosing



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm just about to order sum Grf 1-29 and Ghrp 6 whats the most effective way of dosing these? I can work in 3 shots a day but not too sure on the dose, is it 100mcg of each or 200mcg of each or 200mcg of Ghrp 6 and 100mcg of Grf 1-29?

Ghrp 6 is a 5mg bottle and the Grf is 2mg so need to know dose to see how many bottles to order, any help is appreciated


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

G6 is usually dosed at 150mcg a day x 3 if you are looking for the anabolic effects. Otherwise its saturation dose 100mcg.

Make sure you leave a 3 hour window between shots also.


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes read that and to be taken on an empty stomach 30 before eating, so the Ghrp 6 is dosed at 150mcg, what about the Grf?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> G6 is usually dosed at 150mcg a day x 3 if you are looking for the anabolic effects. Otherwise its saturation dose 100mcg.
> 
> Make sure you leave a 3 hour window between shots also.


the anabolic effect is not any particular dose, as it creates a GH pulse the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg this is anabolic, can you give your reasoning behind saying 150mcg is the dose for anabolic effects please?

to the OP as said above the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg of weight if you take 1mcg per kg then you will not get double the effect in fact the results will only increase by 27%......GRF is normally taken at the same dose although you can take up to 500mcg....


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheers pscarb, I'm around the 110kg mark so 100mcg of Ghrp 6 and Grf 3 times a day is what I should be looking for


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skinso said:


> Cheers pscarb, I'm around the 110kg mark so 100mcg of Ghrp 6 and Grf 3 times a day is what I should be looking for


Yes mate AM/PWO/B4 bed


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Appreciate the replys cheers, just ordered 10 bottles of each, what's the delivery time like from southern?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate AM/PWO/B4 bed


Is that Pre or Post Workout Paul?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Post


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that immediately after the workout, then wait 30 mins before protein shake?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Is that immediately after the workout, then wait 30 mins before protein shake?


Yes mate.

Wait atleast 20 mins then shake (unless it's carb/fat free then your ok)


----------

